# A7N8X

## anarchist

Hi there, i have got some minor problems with this really nice board, actually there are just 2 problems: 

The first one, i simply cant get the 3com onboard lan to start work, is there any trick? which drivers shall i use? has anyone managed to get it running? would be really nice.

And the second not so important one, is there any way to measure my temperatures by using lmsensors or is it impossible to use it with this board at this time?

thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## BonezTheGoon

You could try to modprobe the 3c59x module (which I think is the one to use for the 3c9xx cards too) and see if that brings up your MAC.  Let us know what you find.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## taskara

yeah 3c59x works under windows, but not sure about linux.

I think there is support for it in the latest beta kernels, maybe you can make a new boot cd with a custom kernel, or use a temporary nic.

How do you find the board? I've been thinking of getting one  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I do believe the 3c59x.o module is fairly standard for 2.4.x kernel's.  I don't think you will have any trouble trying it, both the Gentoo Sources and Vanilla Sources have it by default I can promise you.  What I cannot tell you is whether it is the correct module to use, just try it and see.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## neur0mancer

what does cat /proc/pci | grep net give you? If its something like:

```

neur0@neuromancer->{dev}# cat /proc/pci |grep net

  Ethernet controller:  3Com Corporation 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang] (rev 0).

```

Then the 3x59x.o module (boomerang) will work with your card with no problems.  Its been in the kernel as long as I can remember...

----------

## dol-sen

Check out this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=25742

here is a snip of one of rommel's messages in that thread:

 *Quote:*   

> i wouldnt sell the nforce2 as a board that was easy if you are installing gentoo from scratch...the nvnet driver has to be built from their unified driver package....but i just built a kernel using the 2.4.20 kernel that has teh i810 support for sound and then make make install from the nvnet directory ot the driver package....then shutdown sitched hardware and booted up

 

I hope this helps,  Brian

----------

## anarchist

okay i already tried to load the 3c59x and it did not work but what confuses me, also the driver asus ships (its a 3c90x driver) does not work 

cat /proc/pci |grep net gives me  

Ethernet controller: PCI device 10de:0066 (nVidia Corporation) (rev 161).

Ethernet controller: PCI device 10b7:9201 (3Com Corporation) (rev 64).

and nothing more........ 

some ideas?

----------

## taskara

like I suggested, you might want to put in a temp nic, or re-build your boot cd with the nvidia drivers / 3Com driver from 2.5.51

----------

## anarchist

thats not the problem, my system is up and running, but i want that 3com nic to work! thats all, my system runs smooth and is right now being recompiled with athlon-xp flags. but i would really appreciate if one could tell me how to  get this 3com nic to work

----------

## BonezTheGoon

 *anarchist wrote:*   

> also the driver asus ships (its a 3c90x driver) does not work

 

Do you mean that Asus ships a linux module to support the 3Com card, or do you mean a driver supplied for the 3Com card by Asus for Windows and it does not work in Windows either?

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## anarchist

asus ships a linux module on their cd its called (if you have compiled it) 3c90x.o

----------

## taskara

ahhhhh ic.. interesting..

you probably couldn't care atm, but apart from the nic problem, how are you liking the performance of the A7N8X ?

what ram and cpu did you go for ?

did you get the deluxe version ? or standard one ?

----------

## BonezTheGoon

So when you try to modprobe 3c90x after compiling the driver from Asus what happens?  Also when you try to modprobe 3c59x that is native to the 2.4.x kernel what happens?  Errors?  Anything?  I googled around for a while and no one seems to be mentioning this, so either it is WAY too new or it is WAY too easy usually.  I couldn't tell you which though.  Are you dual-booting this machine?  If so what driver does windows use and how well does it work?

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Also have you read around here at all to see if there is some official documentation to get this working?  Just an idea . . .

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## anarchist

@taskara

i really like the performance this board is really fast... i got an 1900+ because ill wait for the barton to be released.

and ATM i got 256mb infineon pc 333 cl 2.5 running at 280mhz and the timings 5 2 2 2 its really nice ram! and not to expensive..... and the second one is actually coming tommorow  :Smile:  well its the deluxe version  :Smile: 

@bonez the goon

im not dual booting so i dont know...... well the link you postet is the link for the nvidia driver package and this nic works flawlessly ........... i already tried to load the 3c59x module but it does not work .... well i'll give you the output of modprobe 3c90x:

"bash-2.05b# modprobe 3c90x

Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/3c90x.o will taint the kernel: no license

  See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted for information about tainted modules

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/3c90x.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/3c90x.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/3c90x.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/kernel/drivers/net/3c90x.o: insmod 3c90x failed

thats it....... and i really don't know how to fix this problem .....

----------

## taskara

do you have "plug n plug OS" DISabled in to bios? maybe linux can't find the irq ??

another question -you got the deluxe version,yeah? does the sound use realtek ALC650 (like the standard) or does it use nvidia sound ?

also did you get a serial hdd? and try to use the silicon controller? have you gotten it to work under linux?  :Smile: 

sorry to bug you, thanks!

----------

## anarchist

i think i have plug and play os disabled but im not too sure...... im actually not using the onboard sound so cant tell and im not using SATA either  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

hehe.. ok then!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BonezTheGoon

The link for the nVidia nForce driver set does not include any support for your ONBOARD 3Com NIC?  Boy nVidia is slipping in their old age.  Hrrmph.  After you get those errors have you tried checking to see if the NIC magically came up?  

```
ifconfig -a
```

I know for a while I was using some crappy sound card and had to use an external module that was going to taint my kernel, and it errored out in Gentoo complaining that it had failed the insmod but the sounds started working magically.  If you get a MAC address for your 3Com card when you do the ifconfig -a then you should be able to use it anyway!!  I doubt seriously that it will work this way, but it is worth looking into!  Anyway, I am pretty much out of ideas.  Hopefully someone will post a good how-to sometime soon!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## X-SoCiaL

I just want to add that I built myself a new system at home about 2 weeks ago. It got a Asus P4T533-C motherboard with P4 2.533GHz CPU and 512 1000Mhz memory. As I installed Gentoo, I had no problem with the onboard Intel 100 Pro VE card. But as soon as the installation part was finished and I rebooted, their was no way in hell that I could get the NIC to work. No matter if I had it as a module or in the kernel. I then tried a Realtech II (SMC) card and had exactly the same problem. So finally I went to poke around in BIOS and guess what, it was Plug'nPlay OS support that created the problem. I turned it of and both the SMC and Intel card kicked in so check it out, and check it out again =)

/Roger

----------

## anarchist

thanks im gonna check it, as soon as my kdelibs hast merged  :Wink: 

----------

## anarchist

moep actually i dont seem to have this plug and play option.....

----------

## X-SoCiaL

You should have ... usually under a subcategory ... PCI something ... will check the right place in BIOS later ... Almost all BIOS:s got this

----------

## taskara

hey, make sure you check that option, for reasons exactly like X-SoCiaL had - that's why I mentioned it b4!

it should be under the  *Quote:*   

> boot

  section

there's an option for  *Quote:*   

> plug n play os

 

make sure it says  *Quote:*   

> no

 

because the boot cd may have plug n play enabled in it's kernel, but you may not have it compiled into your kernel.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Forge

The 3C920 isn't supported by the current kernels. The POS that Asus put on their CD doesn't work, either. I believe the 920 needs it's PCI ID added to the 3c59x driver.

----------

## anarchist

I got it, the nic is working right now  :Smile:  it was somehow easy, but one needs to know what to do, and what helped me most, was the short posting of forge  :Smile:  thx forge  :Smile: 

Well now im gonna tell you how to do it, you need to grab the driver on the asus cd, its labeled "3c90x-102.tar.gz" untar it, and now change the 3c90x.c file.

At first the line you have to change looks like 

#ifdef BRIDGEPORT_SUPPORT

			case NIC_PCI_DEVICE_ID_9201:

				DBGPRINT_INIT(("Revolution NIC found\n"));

				break;

#endif

you have to change it to

 case NIC_PCI_DEVICE_ID_9201:

				DBGPRINT_INIT(("Revolution NIC found\n"));

				break; 

well and then compile it install it, and load the driver with insmod 3c90x media_select=5 full_duplex=1

and now it should work, but actually i am expieriencing problems right now, it just crashed (the nic) and i need to reboot to get it back to work

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   and i dont know why...... well i'll have a look.

----------

## taskara

cool - keep us posted!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anarchist

yeah i will, the problem right now is, that im just loosing my connection, means, that i have to unplug my nic cable to get the connection back again, at first i thought my router crashed, but its the nic, its like the nic going in a kind of sleep mode, very weird..... i'll try to deactivate all power saving modes of the card, could work.....

----------

## anarchist

well i think i got it working right now, seems to be really perfect...... if enough of you want, im going to gzip my driver collection for that one and one of you can put it on a server or something for download.....  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

can you email me, I'll post it on the net if you want  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anarchist

well no problem, one thing to say before i'll send you the drivers, they mainly consists of scylds 3c59x drivers..... and some other ones you do not need, but it was easier just to change some things in his big netdriver package than to compile the driver myself and make new makefiles for other people  :Smile:  yeah i am lazy  :Smile:  well if you want to download them go here ftp://rentnerschreck.mine.nu/ANARCHIST3comdriverpackage.tar.gz  :Smile:  just untar the file, and then type make, make install, modprobe pci-scan, modprobe 3c59x and everything should work  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

thanks mate! I'll give them a go  :Very Happy: 

update: don't seem to be able to grab them   :Sad:  - can't log in ??

----------

## anarchist

nope i think i was offline.... because i had some problems... welll try again  :Smile:  and do you have icq? would be easier to help you with those drivers  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

still can't get them, and yeah icq is 15622334  :Smile: 

----------

## GTVincent

 *anarchist wrote:*   

> I got it, the nic is working right now 

 

I followed your advice as to which changes to apply to the 3c90x.c file, but I still can't load the module.

It's complaining:

"depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.18-19.8.0/kernel/drivers/net/3c90x.o" 

Granted, it's RedHat (Gentoo is not yet on this machine), but maybe someone can help me get this puppy running nevertheless?

=====================================================

Edit... a couple of hours later...

OK, I've got it running already. It took a complete reinstall of the OS, after which I immediately got the source from the CDROM, modified the .h file to have the BROADPORT defined, compiled and installed flawlessly... I haven't a clue why it didn't work at first. Anyway, thanks for your attention  :Smile: 

----------

## Forge

Please don't take this as an insult, it's not intended to slight your Linux knowledge....

But the module trouble you mention is a very simple and common problem. Namely, the sources in /usr/src/linux did not match the running kernel. It's actually pretty easy to get munged when running many kernels, or kernels you didn't compile yourself, but if you aren't compiling your own kernel, I'd spend some time getting familiar with how to do that correctly before tackling the larger task of running Gentoo.

----------

## taskara

that's a bit harsh... mr guru

----------

## Forge

Well, like I said, I didn't mean it to sound harsh... It just came out that way and I couldn't think of any nicer ways to say it. 

My apologies for the harshness.

----------

## taskara

 :Cool: 

----------

## John2583

Hey. I've got gentoo installed. I too have an A7N8X deluxe board. I downloaded the official nforce2 drivers from NVIDIA. I just created a new regular user too and I'm not sure Idid it right so that may be causeing probs... When I run make inside of nforce directory I get this:

```
 Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected! Assume -R [n]
```

I went ahead and said y then it seems to work. there is one more warning though 

```
cc1: warning: -malign-functions is obsolete, use -falign-functions
```

 I don't think thats critical though. When I run make install I get this:

```
depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/sound/nvaudio.o
```

 it reports the same prob 2 times more.

Just for more info: /etc/modules.d/aliases contains this: 

```
 #Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 NVdriver

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195
```

I assume that was added by make

Suggestions?

My system specs are here http://John.Brier.name/athlon.html

BTW in the README file for this driver it also suggest turning off Plug & Play OS if you're having problems. I haven't done that yet, but I will when I get the drivers installed.

----------

## taskara

three things

try it WITHOUT your cpu overclocked.

when you type "make" from the dir, try "make clean" first. DELETE the module it has already made under /lib/...

and try making as ROOT.

----------

## John2583

 *taskara wrote:*   

> three things
> 
> try it WITHOUT your cpu overclocked.
> 
> when you type "make" from the dir, try "make clean" first. DELETE the module it has already made under /lib/...
> ...

 

Ok, I deleted the sound module and the net module. I am not overclocking. I'm logged in as root. make clean says: 

```
 make: *** No rule to make target 'clean'. Stop.
```

I was just trying to remove the module and I mistakingly removed /lib/modules/2.4.20/build/drivers/sound/i810_audio.c Now I have a new problem. How can I get this file back?

----------

## taskara

the make clean error is fine, it just means there is nothing to clean

hmm that module.. did you compile support for i810 into your kernel as a module? if so it's probably that module, which you won't be needing anyhow.

otherwise to get it back, go to /usr/src/linux and type 

```
make modules modules_install
```

delete the nvidia.o file

and try to re-compile nvidia driver.

after you compile, try to insert the module, and add it to /etc/modules.autoload

----------

## John2583

ok, I ran that make modules modules_install from /usr/src/linux but it didn't create the i810 c file I need. I need it because when I run make for the NVIDIA driver it complains that it doesn't exist. so, I'm still stuck in the same spot. Do I need to recompile the kernel? Thanks for helping BTW.

----------

## taskara

no worries...

where did you extract the contents of the nvidia driver ? and where are you running make from ?

----------

## John2583

i extracted the NVIDIA driver into /home/john/nforce that's where I'm running it from too.

----------

## taskara

hmm that seems a bit strange..

well try compiling your kernel again, and reboot  :Smile: 

----------

## John2583

I just built a new kernel with the same config file as last time. I followed the instructions from the install page. I ran this: 

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

 then I copied my new bzImage where the old one was. I checked for that file I delted, it's still gone  :Sad:  I'm going to google it and learn about it...

edit: I found out that it's an Intel audio chipset. Could the NVIDIA driver need the Intel driver to work? I don't know, I wish I didn't delete that file!!!

----------

## taskara

yeah, the nvidia sound is based on intel 810 sound chipset

search for that file on your hdd, it might turn up somewhere else.. perhaps in your /home/john dir

as root run 

```
find / -name i810_audio.c
```

----------

## John2583

This is becoming a log for my troubles  :Wink:  I found some good info. In the sound category of menuconfig there is a "Intel ICH (i8xx), SiS 7012, NVidia nForce Audio or AMD 768/811x" I don't remember using this in my original kernel. I am going to try it out now. Hopefully this will get my file back...

edit I just downloaded the new kernel and it worked fine. I also installed the driver without the normal error after make install !! I think it's working!! now, how do I setup my ethernet for dhcp?Last edited by John2583 on Wed Jan 08, 2003 4:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## taskara

don't think so... that sound didn't work for me  :Sad: 

u can try the latest CVS version of alsa, it has support for nforce2 sound

alsa guide

alsa info on nforce sound

make sure you emerge alsa-driver, then get the latest version from cvs, the portage version does not have support for it.

there is also a post about nforce2 sound here and about alsa driver here

----------

## John2583

 *taskara wrote:*   

> don't think so... that sound didn't work for me 
> 
> u can try the latest CVS version of alsa, it has support for nforce2 sound
> 
> alsa guide
> ...

 

well I'm not worried about it now, but how do I setup DHCP on this ethernet? I read the 3com port is harder to configure, so i'll just use the realtek one for now...

----------

## taskara

are you using a temporary nic atm ? will you keep that in there? or take it out? if you keep it in, then the nforce nic will become eth1 - but if you take the temp nic out, the nforce nic will become eth0.

it's easy to configure, you just need to add the nvnet module to modules.autoload and copy the line in your /etc/rc.conf for eth0, and make it eth1 (assuming you're keeping in your other network card)

then cp /etc/init.d/eth0 >> /etc/init.d/eth1

rc-update net.eth1 default

----------

## John2583

I've got my NVIDIA(Realtek PHY) lan working. It's setup as eth0. I'm not going to worry about the 3com one for a while. Also, sound does work!! Here's the relavent dmesg output: 

```
i810: NVIDIA nForce Audio found at IO 0xd800 and 0xd400, IRQ 5

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: ALG32(ALC650)

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0, new EID value = 0x05c7

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0, DAC map configured, total channels = 6
```

I'm testing the sound with mpg123. It works nicely, I'll have to test the S/PDIF later. I also have X running with the NVIDIA drivers as well. I'm using Mozilla in Fluxbox right now and I'm pretty excited about having so much working. I think I'm really going to like gentoo   :Very Happy:  I have gotten a lot of help here and also in #gentoo on irc.openprojects.net the people in their explained a lot to me! Go gentoo!

----------

## taskara

cool man  :Smile: 

gentoo IS awesome  :Very Happy: 

so did you get the nvidia nic working ?

you can take your realtek nic out, and then your nvidia nic will be eth0

I had three nics all working in my machine before  :Smile: 

realtek 8139, 3Com, and nvidia hehe it was crazy

----------

## John2583

yep. I'm using the onboard NVIDIA NIC, I never used anything eles. I'm loving this man. I haven't been using linux for about 6 months. I didn't realize how much I missed it. There's something about using an OS that you feel completely in control of. I love gentoo  too because I install only the progs I need. As I go through the day, I'll think of something I want like xosview, so i'll do an emerge xosview -p and then install it. and so far everything i've told it to install has gone flawlessly. I was REALLY impressed when I loaded up mozilla and it had Anti-Aliased fonts. I think the anti-aliasing is better than WinXP. Not quite OS X but close. I had been using an Apple iBook w/ Mac OS X. I had yellow dog linux on it for a bit, but it took up too much hard drvie space, so away it went... now i'm here.

----------

## taskara

you can put gentoo on a ppc too  :Smile: 

----------

## Luguber

I've been surfing alot to get my A7N8X to work. The thing I've not tested yet is the 3com NIC, But I found some interesting posts on the forum on http://www.nforcershq.com. In a nutshell it stated that you sould download the 3c90x driver from 3com and compile it because the one that comes with the kernel doesn't work. This page lists three of them http://support.3com.com/infodeli/tools/nic/linuxdownload.htm

The things I have tested is the nvidia sound and nvidia networking interface And I've got ALSA to work with the motherboard.

A short description is found in this  forum

When you get Alsa to work on this motherboard you are going to wonder how you managed to live without it. My previous soundcard was a SoundBlaster Live!, compared to this the nvidia sound is something of another world, completly without noise and extremely dynamic.

I've not tested Dolby surround yet, but there is a bunch of sliders in the alsamixer, so I suppose it works  :Smile: 

The nvnet and nvsound works pretty well if you use the driver from Asus (on the bundled CD or from the website, if you are lucky enough to get any response) The file is called NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0248.tar.gz and works pretty well with both 2.4.19 and 2.4.20 kernels. When you compile this driver, answer yes to the question that goes something like "assume [-R]?". And everything will be okay.

For all those other questions earlier in the thread. Why are you hesitating? This Motherboard is fantastic  :Smile:  The only drawback to this board is that you have to do some extra steps every time you compile a kernel for it.

Regards!

Luguber.

----------

## taskara

hey... there is an ebuild for the nvidia driver

```
emerge nforce-net
```

then add the module to /ets/modules.autoload

 :Very Happy: 

and yes I agree this mainboard rocks!

----------

## laststraw

I currently have sound, I am running alsa 0.9.1

I have been having issues with USB... specifically a printer being recognized. Sometimes it shows up in dmesg other times it does not...

Also, nvnet module loads but I have been unable to get the nic to work

I am running 2.4.20-r1 kernel Here is my dmesg:

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r1 (root@pvr) (gcc version 3.2.2) #8 Tue Mar 18 00:34:15 EST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff3000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

user-defined physical RAM map:

 user: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 user: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 user: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 user: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

767MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 192496 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 mem=786368K

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1293.080 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2547.71 BogoMIPS

Memory: 771680k/786368k available (1302k kernel code, 12124k reserved, 524k data, 68k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1500+ stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb560, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router default [10de/01e0] at 00:00.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PCI_IDE: unknown IDE controller on PCI bus 00 device 48, VID=10de, DID=0065

PCI_IDE: chipset revision 162

PCI_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD400BB-00DEA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: LITEON DVD-ROM LTD-165H, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 78165360 sectors (40021 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4865/255/63

hdb: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=9964/255/63

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

01:0a.0: 3Com PCI 3c900 Boomerang 10Mbps Combo at 0xa000. Vers LK1.1.16

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: unsupported bridge

agpgart: no supported devices found.

usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:02.0 to 64

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf0804000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, PCI device 10de:0067 (nVidia Corporation)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device 00:02.1. Please try using pci=biosirq.

usb-ohci.c: found OHCI device with no IRQ assigned. check BIOS settings!

usb.c: registered new driver usblp

printer.c: v0.11: USB Printer Device Class driver

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 68k freed

Adding Swap: 1871564k swap-space (priority -1)

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:04.0 to 64

nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 15:56:48 PDT 2002

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-algo-bit.o: i2c bit algorithm module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

bttv: driver version 0.7.105 loaded

bttv: using 4 buffers with 2080k (8320k total) for capture

bttv: Host bridge is PCI device 10de:01e0 (nVidia Corporation)

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 01:07.0, irq: 11, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdc000000

bttv0: detected: AVerMedia TVCapture 98 [card=13], PCI subsystem ID is 1461:0004

bttv0: using: BT878(AVerMedia TVCapture 9 :Cool:  [card=13,autodetected]

bttv0: Hauppauge/Voodoo msp34xx: reset line init [11]

bttv0: Avermedia eeprom[0x4002]: tuner=2 radio:no remote control:no

bttv0: using tuner=2

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx (alternate address) @ 0x88... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951)

tuner: probing bt848 #0 i2c adapter [id=0x10005]

tuner: chip found @ 0xc2

tuner: type set to 2 (Philips NTSC (FI1236,FM1236 and compatibles))

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,65), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,66), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,67), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0: clocking to 47423

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4191  Mon Dec  9 11:49:01 PST 2002

0: NVRM: AGPGART: unable to retrieve symbol table

0: NVRM: AGPGART: unable to retrieve symbol table

bttv0: PLL can sleep, using XTAL (28636363).

This time the printer was not recognized....

Here is lsmod...

snd-mixer-oss          13848   0  (autoclean) (unused)

nvidia               1468800  10

snd-intel8x0           19908   0

snd-pcm                65024   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-timer              15880   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-ac97-codec         37888   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-page-alloc          5292   0  [snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         3584   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-rawmidi            15072   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          4448   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd                    32644   0  [snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

tuner                   9632   1  (autoclean)

tvaudio                11708   0  (autoclean) (unused)

bttv                   72224   0

i2c-algo-bit            7368   1  [bttv]

i2c-core               13832   0  [tuner tvaudio bttv i2c-algo-bit]

soundcore               3524   1  [snd bttv]

nvnet                  26112   0  (unused)

I have nvnet set to this in modules.conf

alias eth1 nvnet

Any ideas out there?

----------

## taskara

hmm did you specify an ip address ? try:

```
ifconfig -a
```

how many devices can u see ? can u post the result of that?

and also, how did you install the nvnet driver ?

----------

## laststraw

Why didn't I think of that....

Here it is...

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:60:97:29:1D:7E

          inet addr:192.168.1.103  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3438 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:147 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:1095886 (1.0 Mb)  TX bytes:22847 (22.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xa000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:6E:06:2B:BA

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x3000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:210 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:210 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:35766 (34.9 Kb)  TX bytes:35766 (34.9 Kb)

So nvidia is eth1 but when I plug the cable into it and run dhcpcd eth1 it times out. It is enabled in the bios...I guess it would not show up otherwise. When I plug the cable into it ... it blinks rapidly and then goes solid. 

BTW... I got the printer recognized. It is working now everytime. I had to plug it into the first USB port which is the lower right one if looking from the back. I am still having COM1 issues as well. Linux does not seem to be seeing it.

----------

## taskara

good.. so your nvidia nic IS recognised, it just isn't getting an ip.

hmmm.. strange about the usb and com port issues, but let's work on the nic atm!

well u could try specifying an ip address for the nvidia nic and see if you can ping your dhcp server.

did you make a second nic extry in /etc/conf.d/net ?

and also did you make an init script for eth1 ? that should be in /etc/init.d/net.eth1 ?

and did you run 

```
rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

 ?

if you have done all these, plug the cable into the nvidia net, and reboot.

or run 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

----------

## laststraw

Yes I made the second nic entry in /etc/conf.d/net

Yes I made the init script for eth1

I did not run 

```
rc-update add net.eth1 default
```

I guess I will add it...I did not add it on purpose figuring I would just move cable after boot and run it by hand.

I have done:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start
```

after boot.

I have the 3Com drivers compiled in. I am using a 3c900(not onboard) and could not load it as a module. I read at this site http://attila.stevens-tech.edu/~dkopko/a7n8x.txt that the 3Com drivers need to be loaded after the nvidia. Any truth to that? I "think" I have tried removing them from my kernel and trying the eth1...but perhaps I should try again.

UPDATE: COM1 was not a a7n8x issue...it was a driver issue... for the curious this is what I am doing and have running it is too cool... http://www.mythtv.org

----------

## doughboy

 *taskara wrote:*   

> hey... there is an ebuild for the nvidia driver
> 
> ```
> emerge nvnet
> ```
> ...

 

Actually I found out just now that it's:

```
emerge net-misc/nforce-net
```

----------

## laststraw

OK... I spent quite a while lastnight trying to get this to work.

I had already emerged the nforce-net. I tried assigning the IP as you had suggested and was able to ping my router...however I had about 75% lost packets. At this point I was done with the nforce nic.

On to the 3com...

I found a patch to the 3c95x driver that supposedly recognized the nic. I found it here...http://home.t-online.de/home/Johannes.Deisenhofer/nforce2linux.html made the changes recompiled kernel... negative. 

For those who have these nics working...Are you using gentoo-sources/2.4.20r1? I just now see there is a r2...I guess I will try that.

Soooooooooo I am still using my 3c900 which is tried and true and seems to always work.

----------

## Cmor

Anyone get the SPDIF to work under linux or is that another casualty of early drivers...? Under windows it must be chosen to work but there's no real word on what one has to do under linux ( of any flavor ) to make it work . I even tried using Mandrake 9 and the nvidia driver rpms and jack diddly. I'd hoped nvidia would work a little harder on this stuff since it seems there hasnt been squat in 4 months from them regarding nforce2 support issues.

----------

## fumtu99

Look at the "A7N8X Deluxe" thread for the long form of this; but I thought I'd put this here, too, since non-Deluxe A7N8X owners might find it useful: to get the onboard Ethernet connection going, you'll need the nvnet driver installed - if you can read this msg and you don't have it, you can do an "emerge nforce-net" to do so. IF you want to connect to the net through that port and your ISP uses DHCP (most do), then you're probably going through a cable or DSL modem. Then the key thing that made a difference for me was to connect to the onboard port, cycle power on the modem (if it's an internal one, this probably means cycling power to the whole machine, actually turning off power on the power supply or power strip) and wait a while before booting up with nvnet in my /etc/modules.autoload file; it appears that w/ some modems and some ISPs, msgs from your new port will be dropped until this happens. If after rebooting, DHCP still doesn't work, wait a while longer and try rebooting again - it took somwhere between 1 and 2 hours to get things to come up for me properly...

Remember to re-emerge nforce-net if you rebuild your kernel, BTW - it will wipe the driver module from you /lib/modules/xxx directory when you do a "make modules_install", just like it will wipe the ALSA driver...

James

----------

